# Is this squat vacant



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 15, 2009)

I keep hearing a common theme in this area: how do I find out who owns the property I want to squat. Almost EVERY metro area has a GIS system. Below is the link to my area. Granted, I do foreclosure work; however, I have no special license to access the mapping. When u click the I Accept button, shift to the right and click the Search button. We'll use a random address: 5309 Martin Mill Pike. Below is the info that prints out. Do yourself a favor, though, and manually enter the info in the site, as it will give u a map and everything!

www.kgis.org/KnoxNetWhere/viewer.asp


The IMPORTANCE here is that if you're REALLY considering LONG TERM squatting, u need recon and intel data. Through these FREE systems it's as easy as 1-2-3!

5309 W MARTIN MILL PIKE - Property Map and Details Report 
Parcel Information (last updated: 1/11/2009) 

Location Address: 5309 W MARTIN MILL PIKE 
CLT Map: 123 
Insert: O 
Group: A 
Condo Letter: 
Parcel: 015 
Parcel ID: 123OA015 
Parcel Type: NORMAL 
District: D9 
Ward: 
Subdivision: 
Recorded Acreage: 0.00 
Calculated Acreage: 0.00 
Recorded Plat: 
 Recorded Deed: 1577 - 475 
Deed Type: DEED 
Deed Date: 


Address Information(last updated: 1/11/2009) 

Site Address: 5309 W MARTIN MILL PIKE 
KNOXVILLE - 37920 
Address Type: RESIDENTIAL 
Site Name: 

Owner Information (last updated: 1/11/2009) 

SMITH WARREN H & DONNA N 
5309 MARTIN MILL PK 
KNOXVILLE, TN 37920 


Jurisdiction (last updated: 1/5/2008) 

County: KNOX COUNTY 
City / Township: 
MPC Info (last updated: 10/25/2006) 

Census Tract: 56.01 
Planning Sector: South County 
1990 Traffic Zone: 121 
2000 Traffic Zone: 121 
Please contact Knox County Metropolitan Planning Commission (MPC) at (865) 215-2500 if you have questions. 


Political Districts (last updated: 1/5/2008) 

Voting Precinct: 89 Mount Olive 
Voting Location: Mt. Olive School 
2507 MARYVILLE PIKE 
TN State House: 17 Frank Nicely 
TN State Senate: 6 Jamie Woodson 
County Commission: 9 Mike Brown 
Paul Pinkston 
City Council: 
School Board: 9 Robert Bratton 


Elementary: MOORELAND HEIGHTS ELEMENTARY 
Middle: SOUTH-DOYLE MIDDLE 
High (2007): SOUTH-DOYLE HIGH 
High (2008):


----------



## blackened1339 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've been scoping places out with propertyshark.com. You can get most of the same info by searching by county, then address. You can only search 3 places a day for free, though.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm curious, ibrr...here in oakland i've looked up some places with the county assessor only to find that the computer search returns no results of any kind whatsoever. what's your take on that?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 22, 2009)

sometimes the property has been seized for tax delinquency. it is pending auction. if u go to the assessor's office and look up the roll it will tell u precisely whom owns it.


----------



## soymilkshakes (Jan 27, 2009)

blackened1339 said:


> Yeah, I've been scoping places out with propertyshark.com. You can get most of the same info by searching by county, then address. You can only search 3 places a day for free, though.



This has helped me immensely, thanks for the tip off


----------



## blackened1339 (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad it helped.


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Mar 22, 2009)

Another way to get info is going to the county housing board & the office that keeps the deeds on file (I forget the proper name of the office). A friend & I went undercover as college students doing research on gentrification & homelessness. By the end of the day, we were sitting with the head of the housing department, and he gave us more info & contacts than any internet search ever could (types of property in specific areas that would be overlooked for years. Also some areas they were about to start prioritizing). We were lucky too. One of our top prospects was on the list for renovation. It's no fun waking up to an inspector and the police. 

Man, it felt good to get out of those clean clothes afterwards.


----------

